

Kinect samples open sourced - benev
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21753003

======
shared4you
It is not Kinect itself, but 22 _sample_ programs alone. Please change the
title to "Kinect samples open-sourced"

~~~
kabdib
Right -- the drivers, protocols and skeletal processing stuff remain closed.

We had an internal bet on how long it would take folks to reverse-engineer the
Kinect protocols. My money was on a week. Someone mostly figured it out in
about three hours. :-)

